# Hard reset for proline tablet



## weazel2302

How do i reset the Proline tablet to restore factory settings, the normal volume up and power buttons does not work


----------



## plodr

I found a different set of directions.
1. Power the Tablet off.
2. Press and hold the *Volume Down* button of the device, then press and hold the *Power* button.
3. Continue to hold both buttons until a bootloader screen appears.
4. Wait for the prompt that says to *"Press <VOL_UP>"* then press the *Volume Up* button to start the process.
5. Navigate to Erase content.


----------

